# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mgus

## gattusso

hallo,ik ben Danny.Bij een bloedcontrole is er een paraproteine IgG type Kappa waargenomen.Nu heb ik via allerhande sites ontdekt dat dit misschien wel MGUS betekent!Zijn er op deze site nog mensen die hier meer vanaf weten of misschien wel een deskundige op het vlak van deze materie die me kan inlichten.Hoef ik me hierover zorgen te maken?Graag een reactie als het mogelijk is.Dank bij voorbaat,Danny!

----------


## Wendy

Kun je mij wat meer uitleg geven over MGUS en paraproteine IgG type Kappa?

----------

